# Marder am Teich... Koi weg :-(



## Pedde (20. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Räuber, der mir die Fische aus dem Teich holt und sie dann 2m vom Teich anknabbert und liegen lässt.

Bisher waren es immer nur kleine Goldis (bis ca. 12cm) jetzt hat es auch meinen schönen 25-30 cm goßen Sanke Koi erwischt. 
Von der Katze als Täter bin ich weg. Denn einige Goldfische waren bis auf den Kopf weg, andere wiederum waren nur aufgeschlitzt und angeknabbert wie z.B. der Koi. Wir haben einen Marder bei uns ums Haus rum. Finde immer wieder kleine häufchen.

Kann ein Marder ein gut genährten 25 - 30 cm Koi aus dem Teich holen ?
Ich hatte schleifspuren gefunden un die stelle wo der Koi aus dem Wasser gezogen wurde. Jagt ein Marder im Teich, schwimmt und taucht er ?
Ein __ Reiher scheidet eigentlich aus, der kann nicht anfliegen. Hab ich auch noch keinen hier gesehen.

Die Fische sind jetzt wieder völlig verschreckt und schwimmen ganz schnell und unruhig im Wasser rum sobald sich jemand dem Teich nähert.

Ich habe jetzt ein Netz über den Teich gespannt, so das nichts mehr an den Teich ankommt. Möchte meine verblieben Koi´s, Goldi´s und Nasen schützen.

Im Herbst will ich den Teich vergößern und komplett neu anlegen. Gibt es dinge die ich tun kann um einen Marder, Katze, Fuchs, etc. vom Teich fern zu halten ? Ein Netz ist für mich keine Dauerlösung ...

Bin für alle Tipp´s und Info´s Dankbar


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Marder am Teich... Koi weg :-(*

Servus Pedde

Herzlich Willkommen

Ich habe dein Thema mal aus dem Testforum ins Forum "Tiere im und am Teich" verschoben. Hier passt es besser hin .


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Marder am Teich... Koi weg :-(*

Servus Pedde

Jetzt gaaaanz offiziell

Herzlich Willkommen

Ja, Marder können auch so große Fische heraus fangen. Habe es zwar noch nie live gesehen aber im TV bei diversen Naturdokus ....
Denke an die Bilder wo ein Otter (zählt auch zur Gattung der Marder) am Bauch genüsslich einen "großen" Fisch verspeist 

Also ausschließen würde ich dies auf keinen Fall.

Als Schutz gibt es "Weidezäune" die speziell für kleine Tiere (Katzen, Hunde, ... ) gebaut wurden. Da ist der Stromschlag so bemessen das das Tier nur geschreckt wird und nicht getötet wie bei den großen/starken Kuhweidezäunen. So einer müßte auch Marder/Otter abhalten.


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Marder am Teich... Koi weg :-(*

Ach ja, noch etwas vergessen 

Deine Planung über die Vergrößerung deines Teiches würde uns sicher interessieren , aber auch der "alte" Teich ist bestimmt herzeigenswert


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Marder am Teich... Koi weg :-(*

Hallo Pedde,

hatte heuer auch 2 nachweisliche Verluste
durch den Marder (der taucht sogar und
holt Schleien). Seitdem ich die Beleuchtung
nachts durchbrennen lasse hat er sich nicht
mehr sehn lassen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Pedde (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Marder am Teich... Koi weg :-(*

Servus,
Danke für die Tipps.
Ein Zaun sieht halt net so schön, aber wenn´s nicht anders geht.

Hab gehört das wenn ich ein Marder mit einer Lebendfalle fange und ihn dann 30 KM weiter wieder aussetzte kommt er wieder zurück. Stimmt das ???

Das mit dem Licht werde ich mal testen. Hab momentan nur kleine Solar LED Lichter um den Teich rum, die die ganze Nacht leuchten. Ist aber eher Ambientebeleuchtung, als das sie hell macht.

Foto´s stell ich sehr gerne mal rein. Muß mir nur noch mal durchlesen wie das geht.

Gruß Pedde


----------



## hipsu (22. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Marder am Teich... Koi weg :-(*

http://www.mardermittel.de/

Keine Ahnung ob das hilft, vllt. mal Testberichte suchen!

Edit: Hab mal bissl gekuckt, also viele schreiben be ihnen funktioniert es


----------

